# driveshaft carrier bearing hot.... help!



## 91NissySE (Jan 13, 2009)

Pulled driveshaft out to replace u-joints and carrier bearing. Let neighbor take it to his shop to replace the parts. Got driveshaft back and took for a test drive. Got home, crawled underneath and the carrier bearing and driveshaft was pretty hot....not too hot to touch. Is this normal or is something wrong?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I've never crawled under mine to check.

Subscribing to know, though.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

All I can tell you is that there have been a lot of problems and premature failures of aftermarket carrier bearings on Hardbody trucks. If you are going to replace one, get one from Nissan.


----------

